# FX5 LID HOLD DOWN BOLTS. What a pain in the butt to find.



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Last night I was cleaning my FX5 filter. I've never been a fan of the way the lid gets held down and now I have one more reason not to. Somehow one of the bolts got stripped as well as the nut. How this happened I have no idea?? The filter leaks without it. What a pain in the butt it is to find a new bolt and nut. I hit up 4 different Auto part stores near my house this morning. NAPA, Mopac, Gasoline Alley and Alder Auto. I was worried all my Bio media would die so I was up bright and early. I have to go to a wedding today so I was in a rush. Some LFS probably sell the nut and bolt but their arnt any LFS in my area that carry it. I still havnt been able to find an exact match but I did end up finding something that works. Im an auto mechanic. Nuts and bolts are not new to me. The problem with the FX5 nuts and bolts is they are a weird size. I will go to a fastener store next week. They will probably be able to match it up. I tried going to a fastener store today but they were closed on weekends. An hour and a half later. Im home. The filter is working. What a hassle.

They want $10 to $15 online for one. I don't need the plastic/rubber casing. Auto parts and fastener stores end up giving you the nut and bolt for free. Even if they didn't the nut and bolt are worth pennies. 

Anyone else run into this problem yet? If so, what did you end up doing?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't stripped them but I have busted the stupid plastic case that sits on the bottom part of the bolt under the rim. Worst case you could use clamps temporarily to hold the edges down.

I guess this is a cautionary tale about always keeping spare filter parts around!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Try pet lovers in abby


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Elle said:


> I haven't stripped them but I have busted the stupid plastic case the sits on the bottom part of the bolt under the rim. Worst case you could use clamps temporarily to hold the edges down.
> 
> I guess this is a cautionary tale about always keeping spare filter parts around!


When I find the proper nut and bolt I will be buying 8 of them just so I can have spares. Good idea on the clamp. If it was a weekday it wouldn't of been such a problem because I have lots of tools at work. My house toolbox doesn't have as much stuff. I was really worried my bio media would die. I have way too many fish to be without one of my filters and losing a years worth of bacteria would of been a huge impact on my tank.

Bad design on the lid clamps. Hopefully this is the end of my lid issues. I never read any bad reviews on the lid before I bought the filter but I bet lots of people have had this same issue.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah one of the most troublesome pieces of the fx5. Mine pop out out the time. Pretty hokey design. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

The Guy said:


> Try pet lovers in abby


I rarely head out to Abby but If I do I will check them out. Thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah one of the most troublesome pieces of the fx5. Mine pop out out the time. Pretty hokey design.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


It is troublesome. And paying $15 per to fix it isn't cheap.
Lid hold downs seems to be a common problem on lots of filters. My marineland hot magnum sucked air from the lid straight out of the box. The used one I bought did the same thing. I had to mcgiver them to make them work.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've never had this problem.But I did have o ring issues. From opening the filter too often. I stretched the o rings around the in and out take and made the filter leak.Now I have 8 spares.Try Kurtis at Poco Bosley's.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> It is troublesome. And paying $15 per to fix it isn't cheap.
> Lid hold downs seems to be a common problem on lots of filters. My marineland hot magnum sucked air from the lid straight out of the box. The used one I bought did the same thing. I had to mcgiver them to make them work.


You could probably macgyver something again. Seems like a waste to spend 15 on something that sucks. A bolt, nut, a couple of washers. Might not look great but who cares.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I know I had the same problem with the out take nozzle. No lfs carry fx5 parts!! Had to buy it online


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I do not have a FX5
But I do have an assortment of misc small ss bolts and nuts. You might get lucky and I have the one you need. 
About what dia and how long?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Was just looking up something on google and this came up I accidentally broke 3 of the fastener plastic pieces on the bottom that holds the lid tight, is there any way i can fix this problem without buying a new lis fastener? I need some ideas and sorry for bringing this old thread up

Thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

curious how you broke them. Possibly over tightening? Im sure theres a way to Mcgiver new bottom pieces but Im not sure its worth the chance of the filter leaking


----------

